# remove paper, service req 0001001E.



## diegorst (Mar 16, 2011)

messages as esots fix my printer epson 4880C flat-shirts,
I do not know what will be perhaps sensing problems paper jam
help please?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of machine is it?


----------



## diegorst (Mar 16, 2011)

is an Epson Stylus Pro 4880C suitable for textile printing, I was sent to China and these problems did not let me work, I need help 
this is the printer follow the link

Picasa Web Albums - 97566521 - Flatbed Printer

if they know the problem please help with solution
thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Make sure nothing is blocking the sensor.. 

Here is some helpful posts.. printers with the same print engine

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t49280.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t84903.html


----------



## diegorst (Mar 16, 2011)

and cleaned the sensors and the wheel, but the problem persists, it may be a problem of calibration of leaf, or maybe something happened with the paper height sensor, perhaps enuentra know where this sensor. the two problems are still not found a solution?
cos someone else may be causing these problems?
need help
thanks


----------

